# How long do you think Glen Rice has??



## jrrompy (Aug 27, 2002)

He is a good veteran, and I've seen reports that he will probably start the season as the Rockets starting SF.

He might be nearing the end of his career, but how much do you think he has left?? Will he be reduced to a bench player by the end of the year? Will Griffin, Taylor and Nachbar take his place further into the season?

I think if he's healthy he gives the Rockets a really good boost, shooting and athleticism too.


What does everyone think??


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

He is an incredibly good post player for a SF, and one of the great pure shooters in the game......I say he starts this year, for at least the first half.....2 more years for him probably, then he retires....If only we could've had him a couple years ago


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

Glen Rice will share his minutes with Eddie Griffin if he is lucky but let's be serious here the man has nothing to look forward to and as a Rockets fanatic I must say that it's time for the guy to hang up his boots don't you think?


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

If he is just going to waste away on the IR, then I agree with you. But when he is 100% or close, he is still a very good role player.....one of the best 3 point shooters in the game still, even at his old age.....I think he is EXACTLY what the Rockets need, *IF* he ever is healthy, I think he'll get *ALOT* of open 3s next year, with Francis driving and kicking out, and also with Yao Ming down low....


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

Glen Rice has plantar fascitis, the same chronic foot condition that both Toni Kukoc and Marcus Camby have. This problem doesn't go away. In other words, this guy is toast. Maybe he'll be okay for a few games, but he'll find his way back onto the IR, believe it! Too bad, he used to be awfully tough. I watched that game where he scored 50 points, I think he was with Miami at the time, maybe it was Charlotte.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

True......Although I've heard many reports(from VERY good sources at ClutchCity) that he has been tearing up summer ball in Miami....Granted, it's not near the NBA, but still, it's good to hear he's at least healthy and can still shoot it.......


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

I think Rice has 2-3 years left. He is still one of the best pure shooters in the game. He is a perfect role player for the Rockets so I hope he has 2-3 years left.

The only thing I dont like is his huge contract


----------



## jrrompy (Aug 27, 2002)

So Rice seems to be back to full health in summer games??
I don't expect him to be a major scoring threat at the Rockets as the team seems intent on devloping their young lineup of Francis, Mobley, Griffin, Ming and Taylor.
With that chronic foot condition, will it continue to deteriorate or will he at least be able to contribute for another 2-3years?? I think he would be a very good 6th man coming off the bench as he could probably play both SG and SF.
What do you all think??

I just wanted to get some news on whether he will be a contributor or will he become another Ewing, playing past his prime and doing nothing.
He used to be a great scorer and I still think he has some years left.

Any opinions??


----------



## LAfadeaway33 (Sep 3, 2002)

Glen Rice is here to compliment the rest of the team and I think he will do this well. He will have the opportunity to keep defenses honest and is a good enough ball handler to get the ball up the court when needed. He knows what's expected of him and I expect him to live up to these expectations.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Welcome LAFadeaway. Hope you liven up the Rockets board a little


----------

